# Project watch you may be interested in



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks pretty good . I'm on the list.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...9&entry.230110979&entry.1725027807=Watchuseek


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice,why the Roman numerals in the date?


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Poor dog.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

watch22 said:


> Poor dog.


That's true,it would be a rather depressing reminder....


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

tokareva said:


> Very nice,why the Roman numerals in the date?


Something different.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

watch22 said:


> Poor dog.





tokareva said:


> That's true,it would be a rather depressing reminder....


Agreed, a sad story, but I think this watch is a really nice way of paying tribute and honoring her legacy.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski (Feb 7, 2017)

At fact it is very interesting for me, why in soviet times, and also today Laika is not used as symbol in watchmaking and culture. There is dog that, as I remember, was caught on the streets of Moscow and than become a Space Dog. Of course, it was one way ticket journey, but still it is very nice metafor.
I know only about two clocks dedicated to Laika - it is a Slava alarm-clock and one wristwatch of.. Swatch.  Recommend to you guys, to search in googles for it. Looks weird, but still amazing. This watch from upside is ok, but without graphics on dial there is nothing connected to Laika and entourage of Space Dog.

On the other hand, there was even romance story (and puppies of course) between two rocket dogs from Laika space-team.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

watch22 said:


> Poor dog.


This was my thought . But , I've been looking for a dog themed one for two years in memory of our dog Poppy , which I intend to have engraved on the back.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

mroatman said:


> Agreed, a sad story, but I think this watch is a really nice way of paying tribute and honoring her legacy.


They should have sent Khrushchev up instead


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

watch22 said:


> They should have sent Khrushchev up instead


Man that's a bit ruff!


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

I think you're both right,but if it had to be one for the one way ticket I would also have to pick Khrushchev.Didn't he threaten to bury us? A rather nasty comment.Plus Khrushchev would have been able to verbally transmit valuable data,so in the interest of science it would have made more sense.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

joecool said:


> Man that's a bit ruff!


He would have howled at that suggestion.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

tokareva said:


> I think you're both right,but if it had to be one for the one way ticket I would also have to pick Khrushchev.Didn't he threaten to bury us? A rather nasty comment.Plus Khrushchev would have been able to verbally transmit valuable data,so in the interest of science it would have made more sense.


Lots of people in Russia would share the sentiment but for completely different reasons. First his attack on Stalin legacy and second for cutting orchards in villages and towns. And he meant to bury colonialism as a system, not Western democracy.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Lots of people in Russia would share the sentiment but for completely different reasons. First his attack on Stalin legacy and second for cutting orchards in villages and towns. And he meant to bury colonialism as a system, not Western democracy.


That's another good reason to send him up, dogs and trees are two of my favorite things.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

tokareva said:


> I think you're both right,but if it had to be one for the one way ticket I would also have to pick Khrushchev.Didn't he threaten to bury us? A rather nasty comment.Plus Khrushchev would have been able to verbally transmit valuable data,so in the interest of science it would have made more sense.


One thing you are forgetting mate,and it means almost guaranteed he would have returned to earth.....he will always be remembered for his U-turn capabilities....Remember Cuba!


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

As organizer, I thank everyone for your support!



kev80e said:


> This was my thought . But , I've been looking for a dog themed one for two years in memory of our dog Poppy , which I intend to have engraved on the back.


I think almost everyone has one or more _Barker_s in their life.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Lots of people in Russia would share the sentiment but for completely different reasons. First his attack on Stalin legacy and second for cutting orchards in villages and towns. And he meant to bury colonialism as a system, not Western democracy.


One of the great things of this Russian watch board is the occasional side track to Russian politics and history - both are inextricably linked to Russian watch production.

Mr. K was the master of obfuscation and his statements could be taken in many ways - and he did.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_will_bury_you


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2367681.stm


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Very sad.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

They should dig Khrushchev up and shoot his body in to space.


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

Ahh, thank you Arizone for the idea of this watch! Interesting to see collector of Russian vintage watches at #3.

Flying star looks good.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Is there a link to the original thread? Or is this it. I. Already registered, but would love to know more info about the project itself. Thanks comrades!

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> Is there a link to the original thread? Or is this it. I. Already registered, but would love to know more info about the project itself. Thanks comrades!
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


There is no other thread. I've developed this project in my own time over the past year, under wraps to not intrude upon the existing forum project. I'm happy with anyone anywhere being a part of it, so it has been shown in several locations by myself and friends.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Arizone said:


> There is no other thread. I've developed this project in my own time over the past year, under wraps to not intrude upon the existing forum project. I'm happy with anyone anywhere being a part of it, so it has been shown in several locations by myself and friends.


Thank you, I found a thread on a different forum (in Russian) and was able to locate the confirmed list as well which had already updated my order. I appreciate all your effort and I can't wait to add this watch, and the history behind it to my collection.

I am also just interested in what inspired you personally to start this project. I think it is great and the history behind it is even better. I would just like to know the inspiration behind it, and how it all came to fruition.

Anyways thanks again and I am looking very forward to this watch!

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Friends, please find the new member list available here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1onEEbShdYx1ar4yAPPUxW0Xs1dzwmi9QQaOOwStDOU8/edit?usp=sharing



Dub Rubb said:


> Thank you, I found a thread on a different forum (in Russian) and was able to locate the confirmed list as well which had already updated my order. I appreciate all your effort and I can't wait to add this watch, and the history behind it to my collection.
> 
> I am also just interested in what inspired you personally to start this project. I think it is great and the history behind it is even better. I would just like to know the inspiration behind it, and how it all came to fruition.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your interest! I planned to provide more context originally, but the mix of languages and limitations makes it difficult.

Soviet and Russian watches of course have a lot of history themselves, much of it aligned with spaceflight, which helped draw me in originally. I have always been a lover of animals, having had near-countless dogs growing up. I knew the story of Laika, among other space dogs, and attempted to find such a watch in honor just as others exist honoring other cosmonauts and achievements. There exists plenty of memorabilia like postage stamps, children's toys, even cigarettes, and two monuments. To my knowledge, a watch does not truly exist. There are touristy/fake Molnijas, and an ambiguous space dog Swatch that I briefly owned. After having helped out a few other project watches with ideas and concept art before, last year Vostok had been very open about their upcoming development plans giving me additional ideas, and this year was the 60th anniversary of the mission, fateful as it was, it was time to begin. The project had taken some turns to get to where it is, but I'm very satisfied with where it is now and I hope everyone else is too!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Aeterno said:


> Interesting to see collector of Russian vintage watches at #3.


Heck yeah. I can count the number of new Russian watches I own on one hand. So that should tell you what I think about this project. I am *IN *?



Arizone said:


> The project had taken some turns to get to where it is, but I'm very satisfied with where it is now and I hope everyone else is too!


Really great work Arizone. It's come together beautifully.


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

Imagine if the US did this today to a dog. 

I don't think I could handle having my late puppy on my wrist. Way too much of a sore spot for me.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

This is great work Arizone. I think a watch in honour of Laika is well over due and the 60th anniversary is a fitting time. As dog lover myself I appreciate it was a fatal mission but one that should be honoured, and Laika despite the outcome probably got better treatment during training than she would have living on the streets.
I see your using the cosmonaut case back , I assume it's this one.








Thanks for all your work on this, it's really appreciated.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

kev80e said:


> This is great work Arizone. I think a watch in honour of Laika is well over due and the 60th anniversary is a fitting time. As dog lover myself I appreciate it was a fatal mission but one that should be honoured, and Laika despite the outcome probably got better treatment during training than she would have living on the streets.
> I see your using the cosmonaut case back , I assume it's this one.
> View attachment 12738173
> 
> ...


I think the caseback should be reflect the canine cosmonaut instead,a bit like this maybe?


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

I like the watch shape, dial markers and hands, but the image of the dog on the dial, even though it's a famous dog, is a deal-breaker for me....same thing with pictures of tanks, submarines, etc. I just want the watch to have a simple dial without additional pictures which don't contribute to reading the time.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ron521 said:


> I like the watch shape, dial markers and hands, but the image of the dog on the dial, even though it's a famous dog, is a deal-breaker for me....same thing with pictures of tanks, submarines, etc. I just want the watch to have a simple dial without additional pictures which don't contribute to reading the time.


so commemorate something using nothing


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Ron521 said:


> I like the watch shape, dial markers and hands, but the image of the dog on the dial, even though it's a famous dog, is a deal-breaker for me....same thing with pictures of tanks, submarines, etc. I just want the watch to have a simple dial without additional pictures which don't contribute to reading the time.


Everyone has their own preferences. I'm guessing my Railway collection is your idea of a nightmare  . 
Personally I like the interesting commemorative dials and this one has been well designed.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Then there's the difference between collecting and wearing. I rarely wear any of my commemoratives - except on the date being commemorated.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Ron521 said:


> I like the watch shape, dial markers and hands, but the image of the dog on the dial, even though it's a famous dog, is a deal-breaker for me....same thing with pictures of tanks, submarines, etc. I just want the watch to have a simple dial without additional pictures which don't contribute to reading the time.





taike said:


> so commemorate something using nothing


Brilliant. Why didn't we think of this before.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Its a beautiful watch,I do like the picture of Laika even if a little depressing.The only thing that concerns me is the lack of contrast between dial and hands,but it does seem to work on this one because its a special commemorative model.It does need the canine caseback however.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

joecool said:


> I think the caseback should be reflect the canine cosmonaut instead,a bit like this maybe?


I have chosen an existing caseback in the interest of cost and time. Laika is very much a part of a legacy of cosmonauts, paving the way for Gagarin, so I felt it was perfectly appropriate. While your image is very nice, I feel the back need not merely reflect the image already found on the front of the watch. I will query Dmitry, Meranom, about the prospects of a custom back.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

The only caution I would give is - your mockup has a lot of detail in the dog image. Typically dial printing machines are not high resolution. We found that out in the Vostok WUS watch a few years ago. The printed dial didn't look like the photoshop image.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Arizone said:


> I have chosen an existing caseback in the interest of cost and time.


Understandable. If the choice is between a stock caseback or paying more and waiting an extra 10 months for the custom part to be produced, I'll gladly take the former.



watch22 said:


> The only caution I would give is - your mockup has a lot of detail in the dog image. Typically dial printing machines are not high resolution. We found that out in the Vostok WUS watch a few years ago. The printed dial didn't look like the photoshop image.


This is an interesting point I hadn't considered. Wonder if they can do a test run before the official dials enter production...


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

watch22 said:


> The only caution I would give is - your mockup has a lot of detail in the dog image. Typically dial printing machines are not high resolution. We found that out in the Vostok WUS watch a few years ago. The printed dial didn't look like the photoshop image.


I am aware of this as well. The dial is not being produced by Vostok, so we will see.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Arizone said:


> I have chosen an existing caseback in the interest of cost and time. Laika is very much a part of a legacy of cosmonauts, paving the way for Gagarin, so I felt it was perfectly appropriate. While your image is very nice, I feel the back need not merely reflect the image already found on the front of the watch. I will query Dmitry, Meranom, about the prospects of a custom back.


As for a custom caseback I may have a soloution,one of my mates recently showed me something that could be useful.
A laser engraver! A high power industrial unit..which I could use if I wanted for mates rates...I could look into this further,but I 
I guess I would have to educate myself in the use of the thang first
Also if there is interest obviously I would have to source blank casebacks from Meranom
I'm just throwing some ideas around here and would have to see what is possible 
By the by the image I posted is just somethin I dragged off the interweb for example purposes
Obviously any caseback design would have to come from you mate as this is your baby!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

By the way I am in. I love Laika and Belka, and Strelka.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

joecool said:


> As for a custom caseback I may have a soloution,one of my mates recently showed me something that could be useful.
> A laser engraver! A high power industrial unit..which I could use if I wanted for mates rates...I could look into this further,but I
> I guess I would have to educate myself in the use of the thang first
> Also if there is interest obviously I would have to source blank casebacks from Meranom
> I'm just throwing some ideas around here and would have to see what is possible


Laser engraving has been used on the Ratnik for example. I just don't think it looks as nice.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Arizone said:


> Laser engraving has been used on the Ratnik for example. I just don't think it looks as nice.


You would be surprised what can be achieved graphically using this gear mate.
The ratnik was just text,but the depth and clarity of the etching was pretty amazing


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

This is an interesting point I hadn't considered. Wonder if they can do a test run before the official dials enter production...[/QUOTE]

That is an interesting point, not only because of the suspected image quality but also because the dial will be sunburst,how will the picture look on top of that?Can the picture be made on a little plaque and then glued or fixed to the dial somehow to insure a good image? I would be interested in seeing a prototype before committing.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

> That is an interesting point, not only because of the suspected image quality but also because the dial will be sunburst,how will the picture look on top of that?Can the picture be made on a little plaque and then glued or fixed to the dial somehow to insure a good image? I would be interested in seeing a prototype before committing.


This makes good sense to me ,the clarity of this image is the thing that is going to make the watch, although I would have thought (you understand, thinking is not my strong point) a grayscale image should potentially be sharper.

Now another thing to add to the mix.
What about using the (newish) shaped second hand with lume used on the latest 350 case watches .






Attached images from a Komandirskie 350752








And to be even more controversial (even i'm not sure about this one) .. Black painted hands so those of us who have not yet given in to wearing specs can actually see the time....Just thoughts I wanted to put out there


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

mroatman said:


> Agreed, a sad story, but I think this watch is a really nice way of paying tribute and honoring her legacy.


And we shouldn't forget that Laika "told us" that mammals could survive in space which was the purpose of her(?) mission. That is, if I remember correctly. I recently heard that Laika died as the result of dehydration and stress and that she was a street dog found in Moscow. Yeah, it's a sad story (one that has fascinated both me and my kids) but pain is a natural part of life and we only do ourselves a disservice if we deny it or try to repress it.


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

tokareva said:


> I think you're both right,but if it had to be one for the one way ticket I would also have to pick Khrushchev.*Didn't he threaten to bury us?* A rather nasty comment.Plus Khrushchev would have been able to verbally transmit valuable data,so in the interest of science it would have made more sense.


No, I've heard that's myth and the result of poor (propaganda?) translation , but one that has lived on. Last time I heard it was when Sting sung it in Russians.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

tokareva said:


> That is an interesting point, not only because of the suspected image quality but also because the dial will be sunburst,how will the picture look on top of that?Can the picture be made on a little plaque and then glued or fixed to the dial somehow to insure a good image? I would be interested in seeing a prototype before committing.


I don't see a problem printing on the sunburst dial. All portions of the image are opaque: white, gray, and black. While some of the finer details may be lost, I hope that at least the major portions including the eyes are still apparent. The artwork can be adjusted to reduce detail if absolutely necessary.



Confuse-a-cat said:


> Now another thing to add to the mix.
> What about using the (newish) shaped second hand with lume used on the latest 350 case watches
> 
> And to be even more controversial (even i'm not sure about this one) .. Black painted hands so those of us who have not yet given in to wearing specs can actually see the time....Just thoughts I wanted to put out there


I strongly considered that new second hand but the move to SE hands allows a full-length second hand, unlike stock hands that are slightly too short. I'm also not crazy about the pill-shape of the lume, compared to circles, true rectangles, or triangles/arrowheads.

I looked at black hands as well, but decided they did not look as good. Of course trying to imagine what a reflective material will look like in real life is nearly impossible, so I will look again at my renders. The indices are silver with white lume, so I'll probably reach the same conclusion to have it match.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Personally I'd have the original case back than an engraved one. The newer Okeah for instance doesn't look half as good as the originals. The seconds hand I agree, not keen on that pill shape, if you changed it to a lumed one I think a circle would be best. 
It's your baby Arizone and I'm sure it will be great. Thanks for finally ending my search.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Arizone said:


> I don't see a problem printing on the sunburst dial. All portions of the image are opaque: white, gray, and black. While some of the finer details may be lost, I hope that at least the major portions including the eyes are still apparent. The artwork can be adjusted to reduce detail if absolutely necessary.
> 
> I strongly considered that new second hand but the move to SE hands allows a full-length second hand, unlike stock hands that are slightly too short. I'm also not crazy about the pill-shape of the lume, compared to circles, true rectangles, or triangles/arrowheads.
> 
> I looked at black hands as well, but decided they did not look as good. Of course trying to imagine what a reflective material will look like in real life is nearly impossible, so I will look again at my renders. The indices are silver with white lume, so I'll probably reach the same conclusion to have it match.


As much as I normally prefer a contrast between dial and hands, I think you probably made the right decision going with all silver,I think dark hands would take the eye off of the graphics too much .It looks very clean to me if that is the right word. I like how the graphics stand out more than anything,including the plain second hand.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Ron521 said:


> I like the watch shape, dial markers and hands, but the image of the dog on the dial, even though it's a famous dog, is a deal-breaker for me....same thing with pictures of tanks, submarines, etc. I just want the watch to have a simple dial without additional pictures which don't contribute to reading the time.


I don't mean to sound rude, but why bother mentioning this fact in a thread about a commemorative watch?


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi all, I've been a registered reader for some months, now this thread is the perfect opportunity for my first post 

I like this project--so much that I subscribed to it. I like the 020 case, the underlying idea to an homage to Laika, and the general design of the project. Only comment I'd make is that I'd love to see Amphibia hands (the arrow-shaped hour and lum-dot second hands) as it is an Amphibia-based project. Anyway, congrats Arizone for this.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

thewatchadude said:


> Hi all, I've been a registered reader for some months, now this thread is the perfect opportunity for my first post
> 
> I like this project--so much that I subscribed to it. I like the 020 case, the underlying idea to an homage to Laika, and the general design of the project. Only comment I'd make is that I'd love to see Amphibia hands (the arrow-shaped hour and lum-dot second hands) as it is an Amphibia-based project. Anyway, congrats Arizone for this.


Welcome to the forum! What a great time to jump on board.

If you have any watch collecting friends, do spread the word. Once the reservation spreadsheet is complete, we can ask Meranom to get production underway 👍


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

Come to think of it, I'd like to have two of this. One for me and one for my son, the day he decides he (like any _real man_ ;-)) wants to be well dressed. Would that be possible? I guess I could register another account at Meranom and perhaps that would be the only way?


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

VWatchie said:


> Come to think of it, I'd like to have two of this. One for me and one for my son, the day he decides he (like any _real man_ ;-)) wants to be well dressed. Would that be possible? I guess I could register another account at Meranom and perhaps that would be the only way?


I would imagine you can just register for another using the same account. Nice present for your son .


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

We are just about halfway there. The use of high quality SE components demands a MOQ of at least 100 watches. Even I did not plan so many! I ask everyone to spread the word to collectors anywhere who may not have heard. Rest assured, even if reaching this many reservations proves impossible the watch is still guaranteed for production in lower numbers, but the quality of the dial, and cost, will be reduced as a result.



thewatchadude said:


> Hi all, I've been a registered reader for some months, now this thread is the perfect opportunity for my first post
> 
> I like this project--so much that I subscribed to it. I like the 020 case, the underlying idea to an homage to Laika, and the general design of the project. Only comment I'd make is that I'd love to see Amphibia hands (the arrow-shaped hour and lum-dot second hands) as it is an Amphibia-based project. Anyway, congrats Arizone for this.


Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you with us.

The watch is in spirit a Komandirskie. More and more the lines are being drawn between the two with automatic movements and shared steel cases like the 160/K35. The 020 case also is quite similar to the vintage 34 case, without the crown guards, and may come as K- Komandirskie models eventually too. The date feature and straight hands help solidify this further. Trust me, I have made considerations everywhere!



VWatchie said:


> Come to think of it, I'd like to have two of this. One for me and one for my son, the day he decides he (like any _real man_ ;-)) wants to be well dressed. Would that be possible? I guess I could register another account at Meranom and perhaps that would be the only way?


You can absolutely purchase more than one. Thank you very much for the support.

Uniqueness in entries is not required; you can use the same account at Meranom. You may need to delete your Google cookies in order to submit the form again, instead of editing your previous one. If this doesn't work feel free to PM me and I can do so manually.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

VWatchie said:


> Come to think of it, I'd like to have two of this. One for me and one for my son, the day he decides he (like any _real man_ ;-)) wants to be well dressed. Would that be possible? I guess I could register another account at Meranom and perhaps that would be the only way?


Ha ..... That is exactly what I have done ,but with the WUS 2016 project watch. Teach them to appreciate real watches not this hideous fad for fashion watches.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice to see the list filling up. I'm looking forward too getting this.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

If anyone reading this is also a member of another forum (e.g. Spanish, Russian, Italian, French, Dutch, etc), it would be great to spread the word! 

Even if you don't intend to participate in the project yourself, it would be nice to expand the reach to anyone interested around the world 👍


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

Subscribed, personally rather for the exquisite company but I'm sure the watch will grow on me  (I like the Sputnik mention and the date). Thank you


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

Arizone said:


> You can absolutely purchase more than one. Thank you very much for the support.
> 
> Uniqueness in entries is not required; you can use the same account at Meranom. You may need to delete your Google cookies in order to submit the form again, instead of editing your previous one. If this doesn't work feel free to PM me and I can do so manually.


Just reserved my second copy. Likely unnecessary, but I registered another account at Meranom. If I never get use for the second copy I'll sell it on eBay. A space themed watch from Vostok, with the most iconic "cosmonaut" of them all; Laika. Who could resist it!? I'm sure I'll get my money back, and likely plenty more!


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

How do you comrades put the banners on?


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

tokareva said:


> How do you comrades put the banners on?


Right click the image and copy its source/URL/location, then insert it as an image on your signature settings page.


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

watch22 said:


> They should have sent Khrushchev up instead


Or! Or, to put Oppenheimer under the Little Boy. Why not?


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope everyone had an excellent holiday!

We currently have 56 watches spoken for. Sadly, seeing as I do not think reaching 100 reservations is possible and to push this project along for the new year I will be reducing proposed production again to my original 60 units, quietly remembering the sixty years since the spaceflight. This will require moving away from SE-quality parts, made in China, to ones of domestic production. The design will remain largely the same and the dial will look similar to this picture here, notably much closer to the dials Vostok has issued in the past. With this change we will also see a reduction in cost, as Meranom's similar SE offerings are in the range of $100 before shipping, roughly the price of a standard Amphibian plus the cost of a bezel with insert. Final details are still to be confirmed at time of production.

If anyone is not satisfied with this change please contact me and I can remove you from the list. Please check the current list to make sure it is accurate. As of now only four spots remain! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1onEEbShdYx1ar4yAPPUxW0Xs1dzwmi9QQaOOwStDOU8/edit


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Still looks pretty good to me ,and I'm all for a reduction in price, and for all Russian manufacturing.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Since we can't have the originally proposed model however, I would really like to see what your design would look like with Sturmanskie numbers. Could that be done if it looked good?


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

tokareva said:


> Since we can't have the originally proposed model however, I would really like to see what your design would look like with Sturmanskie numbers. Could that be done if it looked good?
> View attachment 12758745


I don't know that I want to change it up too much this late, at risk of anyone, but it does look pretty good. Bar indices were chosen due to their use on prior cosmonaut dials.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Arizone said:


> I don't know that I want to change it up too much this late, at risk of anyone, but it does look pretty good. Bar indices were chosen due to their use on prior cosmonaut dials.
> 
> View attachment 12758823


Nice job Arizone,and fast too!
I don't know,it does look pretty good with the already familiar Sturmanski numbers but thats your call.I think Meranom may have those hands in white also depending on how dark the dial is,or maybe that's Amphibian hands I'm thinking about.Thanks for the mock up or whatever you call it.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I am still in on this project. I am going to try to get my dad in too. He is pretty much a Seiko guy, but I just bought him his first amphibian (a 420 sailboat dial) for Christmas and he loved it. Hopefully I can get him on board for this. He loves sailing and dogs, so I have a good chance.

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

That is excellent work with both of those dials Arizone.
I cannot be asked to choose between them. Raised bar indices, for me, usually give the dial some depth, but, those numerals look so good .
I recently replaced the dial on my five year old Amphibia 090916 because the original indices where very lacklustre, so, If the factory put a decent amount of paint on the pad, those numbers should be almost perfect. 

I'm still in whichever dial is used. Great work .Thanks Arizone


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Another suggestion to put out there.........

What about a clean bezel (assuming we are having a chromed case). Maybe the numbers in the Sturmanskie style dial are not consistent with the bezel.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-clean-bezel-01k3.html

As this is cheaper and christmas as just passed, In the spirit of Ebenezer Scrooge, MORE MONEY SAVED


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Another suggestion to put out there.........
> 
> What about a clean bezel (assuming we are having a chromed case). Maybe the numbers in the Sturmanskie style dial are not consistent with the bezel.
> 
> ...


I very much want to keep the strong contrast of the black bezel, not just have a Sturmanskie homage which numerous exist.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Arizone said:


> I very much want to keep the strong contrast of the black bezel, not just have a Sturmanskie homage which numerous exist.


I do quite like the Sturmanskie numbers , but I also like the original indices . A plain bezel in my opinion wouldn't be right.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Arizone said:


> I very much want to keep the strong contrast of the black bezel, not just have a Sturmanskie homage which numerous exist.


Thanks Arizone and Kev80e for you views on the bezel. I have just done a quick cut and paste with the Sturmanskie style numbers with and without the black bezel and even though the number fonts do clash a little with the black bezel, Arizone, is absolutely correct in saying that with a clean bezel it does look way too much like a bad Sturmanskie homage....In any case its no as though a bezel the hardest thing to change.

Also trying hard to get the brother-out-law on board to reach the numbers required,


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

+1 for the clean bezel. Would be nice to drop the calendar as well.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> +1 for the clean bezel. Would be nice to drop the calendar as well.


I would also be in favor of no date feature, however if somebody doesn't want a functional bezel they can always take it off and accesorize the watch any way they want.

So that is only a 50% like for Kirill....


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

Arizone said:


> I hope everyone had an excellent holiday!
> 
> We currently have 56 watches spoken for. Sadly, seeing as I do not think reaching 100 reservations is possible and to push this project along for the new year I will be reducing proposed production again to my original 60 units, quietly remembering the sixty years since the spaceflight. This will require moving away from SE-quality parts, made in China, to ones of domestic production. The design will remain largely the same and the dial will look similar to this picture here, notably much closer to the dials Vostok has issued in the past. With this change we will also see a reduction in cost, as Meranom's similar SE offerings are in the range of $100 before shipping, roughly the price of a standard Amphibian plus the cost of a bezel with insert. Final details are still to be confirmed at time of production.
> 
> If anyone is not satisfied with this change please contact me and I can remove you from the list. Please check the current list to make sure it is accurate. As of now only four spots remain! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1onEEbShdYx1ar4yAPPUxW0Xs1dzwmi9QQaOOwStDOU8/edit


What does it mean? No SE bezel with insert? It is the most notable difference for SE...


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> What does it mean? No SE bezel with insert? It is the most notable difference for SE...


I will try and keep the SE bezel because no suitable domestic alternative, with insert, exists. This shouldn't be a problem. The hands and crown will likely be reverted to domestic versions for consistency.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

If we are considering dropping the date function, what about:-

1.Either Sturmanskie style numbers dial without date function(maybe this dial looks a little odd without the three)

2.or the dial with raised bar indices with date as per the render.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Arizone said:


> This will require moving away from SE-quality parts to ones of domestic production.
> With this change we will also see a reduction in cost


So, we get a _more_ authentically-Russian watch for _less_ money. Win win!



Arizone said:


> I don't know that I want to change it up too much this late, at risk of anyone, but it does look pretty good. Bar indices were chosen due to their use on prior cosmonaut dials.


Agree, I am surprised how much I like those numbers ?

In any case, like the others -- SE or domestic parts, numbers or indices, date or no date -- I am still IN.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

There is no particular reason why this watch ought to resemble a Shturmanskie as Laika did not wear a watch (so far as has been reported so far), and the first watch ever worn by a dog in space was supposedly a Pobeda.


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

Arizone said:


> I hope everyone had an excellent holiday!
> 
> We currently have 56 watches spoken for. Sadly, seeing as I do not think reaching 100 reservations is possible and to push this project along for the new year I will be reducing proposed production again to my original 60 units, quietly remembering the sixty years since the spaceflight. This will require moving away from SE-quality parts, made in China, to ones of domestic production. The design will remain largely the same and the dial will look similar to this picture here, notably much closer to the dials Vostok has issued in the past. With this change we will also see a reduction in cost, as Meranom's similar SE offerings are in the range of $100 before shipping, roughly the price of a standard Amphibian plus the cost of a bezel with insert. Final details are still to be confirmed at time of production.
> 
> If anyone is not satisfied with this change please contact me and I can remove you from the list. Please check the current list to make sure it is accurate. As of now only four spots remain! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1onEEbShdYx1ar4yAPPUxW0Xs1dzwmi9QQaOOwStDOU8/edit


Yes, I'm definitely still in! I'm actually quite satisfied with this change! I prefer those classic Komandirskie hands, and if it's not a illusion the dial is a darker gray, right? Also, I prefer the slightly more "delicate" five minute indices that I feel are more "precise" and a little less "butch" (for lack of a better word). The numbers on the date ring are still red which is great and could otherwise have been a deal breaker for me (well not really, I guess). Again, IMO the hands are an improvement (I wasn't super keen on the minute hand as I felt it was too long) I hope they'll be slightly gray too as shown in the picture? Also, the gray shade of the dial really makes the red star pop making it all the more Russian! The more I look at it, the more I like it! And I don't mind a lower price, not one bit!


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

Arizone said:


> I don't know that I want to change it up too much this late, at risk of anyone, but it does look pretty good. *Bar indices were chosen due to their use on prior cosmonaut dials.*


Please, please keep the bar indices! IMO numbers make it over the top cute. If I were to design a watch for kids it would definitely include a dog and numbers for "little Noah and Emma" to learn how to count.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

I feel like the period correct art deco numbers add more historical context to the watch ,and suprisingly a little more balanced look.The standard indices are a tad modern looking to me, and too closely resemble a standard Amphibia or Komandirskie. Just my 2¢.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I fully agree with VWatchie (actually tried to put a comment on the childish, toyish look of the watch with big numerals and a dog head for a couple of days but couldn't do it from my--Chinese--phone). Everything else is fine with me including the changes Arizone mentioned, and the fact that the hands are not Amphibia hands  , but the numerals would be strong cons for me.


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

I'm ok with using normal Vostok parts but personally I much prefer the original variant with bar indices.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

If people are divisive enough between the two dial designs I can arrange a poll, emailed only to participants. I welcome either design as I do like them both. However, I would need to prepare more polished mockups.

I strongly want to keep the date window, both for the unique opportunity to use red numerals, an accent that matches the other details, but also to keep the resemblance to a Komandirskie.



VWatchie said:


> if it's not a illusion the dial is a darker gray, right?... I hope they'll be slightly gray too as shown in the picture? Also, the gray shade of the dial really makes the red star pop making it all the more Russian! The more I look at it, the more I like it!


The shade of the dial will likely be exactly like their existing dials, and same for the shape of the indices. Please use this image as reference for that, and not my merely approximated mockups. Same for the hands, shiny silver.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

I totally agree about keeping the date in red . The komandirskie type hands I think look great. Still prefer the indices I think, keeps the eye more on the Laika picture. Just seems a little crowded with the numbers.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Arizone said:


> If people are divisive enough between the two dial designs I can arrange a poll, emailed only to participants. I welcome either design as I do like them both. However, I would need to prepare more polished mockups.
> 
> I strongly want to keep the date window, both for the unique opportunity to use red numerals, an accent that matches the other details, but also to keep the resemblance to a Komandirskie.
> 
> The shade of the dial will likely be exactly like their existing dials, and same for the shape of the indices. Please use this image as reference for that, and not my merely approximated mockups. Same for the hands, shiny silver.


I noticed that there is no lume on the batons of this Komandirskie image ,so am I correct in guessing that we will have a lume strip as per the mock up ?

The watch would be a very different beast with the suggested Komandirskie numbers and after a quick cut and paste onto the full watch Mock up , It seemed to me that the date right hand side was missing something.I originally suggested loosing the date window and replacing it with a three ,but your correct Arizone that is a unique feature of this watch.
Another suggestion, if we proceed along the dial with numerals route,is it possible to place the raised boarder around the date window as per the bar indices style dial ?


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I noticed that there is no lume on the batons of this Komandirskie image ,so am I correct in guessing that we will have a lume strip as per the mock up ?
> 
> The watch would be a very different beast with the suggested Komandirskie numbers and after a quick cut and paste onto the full watch Mock up , It seemed to me that the date right hand side was missing something.I originally suggested loosing the date window and replacing it with a three ,but your correct Arizone that is a unique feature of this watch.
> Another suggestion, if we proceed along the dial with numerals route,is it possible to place the raised boarder around the date window as per the bar indices style dial ?




The indices do not have lume other than the dots, unlike the SE, it's just a plain white strip, like on a blue Scubadude. The dial is made from a single blank/stamp, with the indices raised from the surface. It's not possible to mix and match individual indices like the date window frame, and older blanks like a full window frame instead of a C-shape are sadly now discontinued. If I make a more polished mockup of the numeral dial I will probably add a printed frame around the window instead.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Arizone said:


> If people are divisive enough between the two dial designs I can arrange a poll, emailed only to participants.


Will you assure us there will not be any collusion, or interference by the Russians in the "poll"?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

tokareva said:


> Will you assure us there will not be any collusion, or interference by the Russians in the "poll"?


Sure it is going to happen. Russians are omnipresent.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

Skeleton watch from Vostok........


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Arizone said:


> If people are divisive enough between the two dial designs I can arrange a poll, emailed only to participants.


If you arrange a poll, please allow for a "both and" option rather than just "either or". I would otherwise have difficulty deciding.

Looking forward to updates -- looks like we've met our numbers ?


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

Tens of millions of animals are killed every day for trivial reasons (including making straps for these watches), so it's a bit twee to get all sentimental about Laika. 

The watch seems like a respectful tribute to one little dog that died to advance space science. It would be even nicer if some of the proceeds went to rescuing modern-day lab animals.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Glad to see the list full and a lot of support from WUS members.


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

Ftumch said:


> Tens of millions of animals are killed every day for trivial reasons (including making straps for these watches), so it's a bit twee to get all sentimental about Laika.
> 
> The watch seems like a respectful tribute to one little dog that died to advance space science. *It would be even nicer if some of the proceeds went to rescuing modern-day lab animals.*


_*WARNING: OT
*_
When it comes to medical research, at the end of the day, either the lab animals suffer and die, or we suffer and die... That doesn't mean I don't feel deeply for the poor animals, but again, at the end of the day, we humans, as a collective, value ourselves more than we value the animals. Lab animals for purposes other than medical research should IMO be banned!


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Where is the official thread for this watch project, or is this it?
Confusing because it doesn't start with details, just a link ;-)


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

24h said:


> Where is the official thread for this watch project, or is this it?
> Confising because it doesn't start with details, just a link ;-)


I believe this is it!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

24h said:


> Where is the official thread for this watch project, or is this it?
> Confising because it doesn't start with details, just a link ;-)


because the link has the details


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

How are you comrades adding more than one banner? I keep trying to add another one but it always cancels out the one I already have.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

taike said:


> because the link has the details


Got it, thanks 
Just curious because the other watch projects I've seen have a lot of details on the main post!

I think this watch would be interesting with clear caseback, manual wind, and decorated movement similar to this:
Just my opinion though...I'm sure most will disagree with me in favor of an automatic. :-d


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

24h said:


> Got it, thanks
> Just curious because the other watch projects I've seen have a lot of details on the main post!
> 
> I think this watch would be interesting with clear caseback, manual wind, and decorated movement similar to this:
> Just my opinion though...I'm sure most will disagree with me in favor of an automatic. :-d


The project is not affiliated with this forum so information will not be hosted here.

I would love a manual wind case but sadly it is not easily possible. Most details of the watch have been met with restrictions.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Arizone said:


> The project is not affiliated with this forum so information will not be hosted here.
> 
> I would love a manual wind case but sadly it is not easily possible. Most details of the watch have been met with restrictions.


Ahh OK, so this isn't really the OFFICIAL thread where the project started.
We'll see what happens. I'm waitlisted for the watch.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

tokareva said:


> How are you comrades adding more than one banner? I keep trying to add another one but it always cancels out the one I already have.


Yes , this is also confounding my one good brain cell.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Current estimate is end of February for production. Of course, grains of salt required.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Arizone said:


> Current estimate is end of February for production. Of course, grains of salt required.


That would be brilliant . Thanks for the update.


----------



## XsiOn (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey guys,

I just find another Laika watch 


















It is Swiss made Venus watch. But I am not sure if this was real or fantasy watch...

Peter


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

XsiOn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just find another Laika watch
> 
> ...


I like it, nice find. Seems to be genuine.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/f-s-seiko-mod-seiko-ladies-sicura-3216866.html

Might keep my eye out for one.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

XsiOn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just find another Laika watch
> 
> ...


Incredibly cool, will be on the lookout too.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

XsiOn said:


> Hey guys,
> I just find another Laika watch


I did too 😜

https://www.ebay.com/itm/253378426771

Actually, Laika is missing from this one 😭


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mroatman said:


> I did too 😜
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/253378426771
> 
> Actually, Laika is missing from this one 😭


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Love the Doggie Special kosmonaut suits on this dial. I'd so much want to have one for my dog, if only I had a dog (


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

mroatman said:


> So, we get a _more_ authentically-Russian watch for _less_ money. Win win!


I'm happy to announce that we'll be again taking it one step further. With the new availability of domestic bezels with inserts I have opted to go with those instead of the SE bezels. I hope this does not disappoint anyone; this will once again reduce the price by a little, as well as make the watch *100% Russian manufactured* (excluding strap). This was my intention from the start of the project many months ago, but uncertainty of the parts made it impossible.

These bezels are stainless steel with acrylic inserts, alike the chromed vintages, and the modest quality better matches the domestic dial and hands. This is a great opportunity for those already well-accustomed to prior Komandirskies, Amphibians, and Amphibian SEs to try out the future of our beloved manufacturer.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Arizone said:


> I'm happy to announce that we'll be again taking it one step further. With the new availability of domestic bezels with inserts I have opted to go with those instead of the SE bezels. I hope this does not disappoint anyone; this will once again reduce the price by a little, as well as make the watch *100% Russian manufactured* (excluding strap). This was my intention from the start of the project many months ago, but uncertainty of the parts made it impossible.
> 
> These bezels are stainless steel with acrylic inserts, alike the chromed vintages, and the modest quality better matches the domestic dial and hands. This is a great opportunity for those already well-accustomed to prior Komandirskies, Amphibians, and Amphibian SEs to try out the future of our beloved manufacturer.


No lumed bezel now?


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I fully acknowledge your involvment in this nice project you initiated. However I have to say I now have difficulty figuring out how the final watch will look compared to the initial picture. So would be super great if you could update the image with all changes decided so far.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

*100% Russian manufactured....*Fantastic , Ill bet not too many other project watches can boast that!

I wonder is there is still a leather strap available from Vostok with this width (similar to the strap they fit to the standard Komandirskie, I think it was fitted to the Komandirskie 861--- series)

P.S is this closer to the idea (Minus the newer bezel of course







Just found an image of the new bezel to use in a cut and paste....Is this closer?


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> *100% Russian manufactured....*Fantastic , Ill bet not too many other project watches can boast that!
> 
> I wonder is there a leather strap available from Vostok with this width (similar to the strap they fit to the standard Komandirskie).
> 
> ...


If it turns out something like this and all Russian at a lower price then I'm going to be a very happy owner. It looks fantastic. Excellent work Arizone and great mock up Confuse-a-Cat


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Just found an image of the new bezel to use in a cut and paste....Is this closer?
> 
> View attachment 12841949


Yes, this is very close. The hands and crown may differ slightly from what is available. As always, the watch can be modded by the owner.

There is another bezel design with a different black insert that I like that may be available next month, but I will see.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Arizone said:


> Yes, this is very close. The hands and crown may differ slightly from what is available. As always, the watch can be modded by the owner.
> 
> There is another bezel design with a different black insert that I like that may be available next month, but I will see.


Another mock up with the bezel hopefully available next month....Hope this is right.....


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks guys for the updated projections.

The initial bezel is clearly my favorite one, even though I understand the cost and all-Russia arguments.
So the second model would fit much better in my view, being closer to the initial one.

_(I also understand the modding point, but that's another 25 bucks to add, ruining the "cheaper" argument for me)_


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

I love the idea of using the all new, russian made, lower quality but more "honest" bezels on this particular watch. 
Personally I largely prefer the first variant:







as I find the second one way too busy, especially already having minutes markers on the dial:


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Another mock up with the bezel hopefully available next month....Hope this is right.....
> 
> View attachment 12844317


Still a cool watch,remember if ya don't like the bezel...it's one of the easiest things to change on a fibby!


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

thewatchadude said:


> _(I also understand the modding point, but that's another 25 bucks to add, ruining the "cheaper" argument for me)_


All-steel domestic bezels currently sell for $9. If acrylic-insert domestic bezels are the same cost then you're only paying an additional $9 to have the current watch and the SE bezel separate than if the SE bezel was included by default. Meanwhile everyone else saves $15.50.

This is all hypothetical estimation of course, a final price has not been set as everything is subject to change.

Thanks for you comments everyone.


----------



## BowTiger (Jan 12, 2018)

Joined the wait list... hopefully I get one.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

This is a friendly bump for anyone who has not yet registered. 

History tells us that these watches are desirable commodities, and by the time they are produced, people will be scrambling for any available piece and upset over those who claimed two. 

Now is your chance.


----------



## XsiOn (Jan 4, 2017)

Register? I thought this is already a closed call.... and only waiting list is available? I am on the safe side luckily


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

XsiOn said:


> Register? I thought this is already a closed call.... and only waiting list is available? I am on the safe side luckily


well you need to register to be on the waiting list. lots of people tend to drop out once payment is requested


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

What is the projected final cost please?


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

tokareva said:


> What is the projected final cost please?


Hopefully no more than $125.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Arizone said:


> Hopefully no more than $125.


Honestly I was Hoping it will be a fair bit less than 125. It's only a slightly customized standard Vostok dial and a leather strap over a regular Amphibian .
I would be happy to even drop the strap if there was consensus among the tribe.

Sent from my LG-D320 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Honestly I was Hoping it will be a fair bit less than 125. It's only a slightly customized standard Vostok dial and a leather strap over a regular Amphibian .
> I would be happy to even drop the strap if there was consensus among the tribe.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D320 using Tapatalk


Me too, I've already gone seriously over budget with unexpected purchases of another 1965 and the super expensive "compressor" project that materialized out of thin air.

P.S. how did you get both billboards to show up?


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Honestly I was Hoping it will be a fair bit less than 125. It's only a slightly customized standard Vostok dial and a leather strap over a regular Amphibian .
> I would be happy to even drop the strap if there was consensus among the tribe.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D320 using Tapatalk


It very well could be but I cannot mislead until I know for sure.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Arizone said:


> It very well could be but I cannot mislead until I know for sure.


Yes, *err on the side of caution,* I thought that was likely the case. Thanks Arizone


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Another nice one to help during the wait. Very cute dogs on this one.

View attachment 12898411

from ebay


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

thewatchadude said:


> Another nice one to help during the wait. Very cute dogs on this one.
> 
> View attachment 12898411
> 
> from ebay


 I can't get this to work,it says invalid attachment.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

tokareva said:


> I can't get this to work,it says invalid attachment.


Most attachments haven't been working for me the past few weeks.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

I've had to go advanced and then manage attachments to get mine to work


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

kev80e said:


> I've had to go advanced and then manage attachments to get mine to work


I meant just viewing other's attachments. :-(


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Soon.

Please wait for an email with further details.


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Looks great! Here's hoping i'll make it off the waitlist.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks great Arizone can't wait to get it. Thanks for all your work on it.


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

Arizone said:


> Soon.
> 
> Please wait for an email with further details.


Excellent, thank you very much, sir!


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Wooff wooff !
Great one !


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Its really very nice , I was considering dropping out of this one because of all the money I have spent already,but now I'm not sure. Any info on the case back, or price?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Arizone said:


> Soon.
> 
> Please wait for an email with further details.


Fantastic. Can't miss this one.
One question, I thought we were going for the bezel insert from the new Komandirskie 020,
Is that available ? 
Is it too late ?

Sent from my LG-D320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

View attachment 12844317


This is the Komandirskie 020 bezel

Sent from my LG-D320 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowTiger (Jan 12, 2018)

Solotov said:


> Looks great! Here's hoping i'll make it off the waitlist.


I need 10 people to drop out to make the list.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Is there some reason the number of watches can't be increased to meet the demand?

Edit: I just realized why this looks better than I had originally imagined, the indices are nicer than what was originally proposed after the SE markers didn't work out. They are much nicer than the plain jane markers on the KGB watch, and easier to see.

Edit 2: Now I remember, the markers on the Laika watch ARE the ones that were proposed after the SE markers didn't work out, the KGB watch is to show the dial type only. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Just arrived home from work and had a look on the big screen. Is it me or is there something strange about Laikas eyes on the watch:-









Original image:-


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Just arrived home from work and had a look on the big screen. Is it me or is there something strange about Laikas eyes on the watch:-
> 
> View attachment 12952439
> 
> ...


a haunting stare from the great beyond calculated to disturb the souls of the guilty


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

taike said:


> a haunting stare from the great beyond calculated to disturb the souls of the guilty


Solid gold  , perfectly adapted to the question.

The way I see it, contrary to the Slava diver, this run is not a forum project (one of the reasons maybe it won't take a few years to complete) but probably the exclusive work and efforts of just one person. We were kindly and generously invited, as well as members on other forums (waiting for the watch also and not necessary reading this topic) to participate and benefit from an extremely well documented, almost ready and limited project. A number of aspects were very thoroughly evaluated (bezel, the level of paint detail on a radial dial, etc&#8230 and discussed and we even had the chance to express our opinion. We are almost in the production phase with a great looking watch, that everyone looks forward to acquire. So all I personally still have to say at this stage is thank you once again Arizone and I'm looking forward to enjoy the watch!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

taike said:


> a haunting stare from the great beyond calculated to disturb the souls of the guilty


Well,I was trying to add the theme from twilight zone but you expressed it perfectly..



Bostok said:


> Solid gold  , perfectly adapted to the question.
> 
> The way I see it, contrary to the Slava diver, this run is not a forum project (one of the reasons maybe it won't take a few years to complete) but probably the exclusive work and efforts of just one person. We were kindly and generously invited, as well as members on other forums (waiting for the watch also and not necessary reading this topic) to participate and benefit from an extremely well documented, almost ready and limited project. A number of aspects were very thoroughly evaluated (bezel, the level of paint detail on a radial dial, etc&#8230 and discussed and we even had the chance to express our opinion. We are almost in the production phase with a great looking watch, that everyone looks forward to acquire. So all I personally still have to say at this stage is thank you once again Arizone and I'm looking forward to enjoy the watch!


Bostok you post expresses my feelings toward this project exactly. I have used way too of my money this year on these project watches and at one point I was at the point had to make the choice between this and the compressor. After 10 seconds of thought, I soon realised there was no choice I knew I must remain in this unique project, so found myself spending days analyzing how much I needed the compressor watch instead.

Arizone....What that man said is spot on. Thank you my friend.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

taike said:


> a haunting stare from the great beyond calculated to disturb the souls of the guilty


Classic response


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

For Arizone (images obviously not related :-d ):


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

I noticed something a little different too but I don't think any variations in the eyes will be hugely noticeable, those enlarged images are getting close to half the size of the dial itself. Regardless its still a nice looking watch, and actually I think I like it more than the compressor for some reason that I can't explain. Because it's a more fun watch...or the theme maybe.
Plus, the more I spend over $100 on a watch, the harder it is for me to enjoy it usually.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

No email yet, I assume no worries to have. Meranom probably very busy with their own projects, that bunch of very nice SEs. Good that the 020 with unidirectional bezels are out of stock already, so only the Laika will be over the budget


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

No emails yet, everything is still being finalized.

Dmitry asked me about which strap to include. While there are the black leather straps with white stitching available on his site, there are not enough left to equip every watch. I wish more were ordered ahead of time, but evidently this didn't happen.

Not including a strap is not possible, because the watch needs to be fixed inside the packaging that is available. Nor is everyone choosing a strap individually possible.

Of the choices presented, I have chosen a black leather strap with black stitching. This should be about the same price, $12, as the white stitching, and only a few dollars more than the absolute cheapest option, an ordinary NATO. Also available separately will be silicone, from the 020SE models, and steel mesh.

Logistics suck. I hope everyone understands.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Arizone said:


> No emails yet, everything is still being finalized.
> 
> Dmitry asked me about which strap to include. While there are the black leather straps with white stitching available on his site, there are not enough left to equip every watch. I wish more were ordered ahead of time, but evidently this didn't happen.
> 
> ...


I may be on my own in saying this but I much prefer the choice you have made.
This is the exact strap I intended fitting to my watch so I couldn't be happier
Thanks Arizone.

Can I just ask what happened to the new Komandirskie 020 bezel idea.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Can I just ask what happened to the new Komandirskie 020 bezel idea.


Logistics.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Arizone said:


> Logistics.


Ah yes, Logistics, another of those orwellian newspeak words we all must learn for the benefit of the ideological requirements of INGSOC.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Arizone, thanks for the update, and once again thanks for all your efforts on this.

Re the strap, I have to say I'm not a big fan of the black on black one. I noticed the 20mm white on black nylon used of the Kompressor (I guess) is available at M., so why not using that one? In case there are not enough either, how about mixing white on black leather and nylon? Eg. every odd number would get a leather and every even number a nylon, or just assign randomly on a 50/50 basis. Fully understand this might make the logistics even more complex however...


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

thewatchadude said:


> Fully understand this *definitely will* make the logistics even more complex however...


Fixed it for you


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Just got the email and watch is ordered! Now for the long wait for it to arrive in California. Thanks again Arizone!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

Order placed, it was a pleasure, thank you!


----------



## XsiOn (Jan 4, 2017)

Me too.... me too 

Thanks Arizone!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Five bucks says I'mma get mine first


----------



## XsiOn (Jan 4, 2017)

Hmmm You might be the closest to Meranom...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

mroatman said:


> Five bucks says I'mma get mine first


No way! In Estonia everything suppose to be in slow motions....


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Two pending on the wait list and I'm next after that?


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

So great ! I'll order mine as soon as another one i have on its way arrives, presumably at some point this week.


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

mroatman said:


> Five bucks says I'mma get mine first


Mine shipped, race on!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

mine shipped too, thank you for making this project happen.


----------



## BowTiger (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks like I won't make the list... ;(

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

The project "made" it to the Meranom VK account (Russian face book page), and they seem to be officially in bussines for customized batches of 50 and more pieces.

P.S. mine is shipped also, I guess all were ready and everyone that payed got their watch sent


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

BowTiger said:


> Looks like I won't make the list... ;(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just informed "Arizone" I've decided to resign my second copy (rather than try to profit from it). Maybe that will help you!? Good luck, it's a very special watch!


----------



## anvilart43 (Dec 18, 2015)

Damn I missed this one, if anyone bails out and one happens to be left please let me know


----------



## BowTiger (Jan 12, 2018)

Bostok said:


> The project "made" it to the Meranom VK account (Russian face book page), and they seem to be officially in bussines for customized batches of 50 and more pieces.
> 
> P.S. mine is shipped also, I guess all were ready and everyone that payed got their watch sent


Link?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

BowTiger said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Search ''meranomdotcom vk'' yourself, direct link in the post does not work


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BowTiger said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


https://vk. com/wall-36905581_9451


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

I haven't had an email about mine , should I be worried? Don't want to miss out on this .


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

kev80e said:


> I haven't had an email about mine , should I be worried? Don't want to miss out on this .


? Something's not right, you should contact the project leader (check the spam folder, just saying?)! you're talking about the mail with the link for ordering or news from Meranom after placing the command?
Several of us have the watch already shipped, even if they are produced in two or more batches, the final list seems updated and even extendend with a few pieces (for those waiting). Good luck, I'm sure you'll sort it out but do it now, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

kev80e said:


> I haven't had an email about mine , should I be worried? Don't want to miss out on this .


It was all sent to your registered email address. Please PM me and we can address it.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Arizone said:


> It was all sent to your registered email address. Please PM me and we can address it.


Got it sorted . I had accidentally deleted it. Order placed just waiting for payment instructions now. 
Thanks a lot Arizone for your hard work on this.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Order passed. Thanks Arizone!


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Just forfeited my spot for this project watch. I hope someone else who was really interested in this watch now has a chance to purchase it.
Enjoy, and thanks again for organizing this Arizone!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

🙄

https://www.ebay.com/itm/173238311519


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

mroatman said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/173238311519


Well, I know exactly who to blacklist in the future. At least the photos are nice.


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

Passed export customs waiting to board a plane. Delivered before end of week with any luck.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

mroatman said:


> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/173238311519


Lame...I gave up my spot in hopes that someone who really wanted the watch could get it.
Leave it to people to ruin things by reselling their project watches


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

Arizone said:


> Well, I know exactly who to blacklist in the future. At least the photos are nice.


I think this ''gentleman'' should especially be blacklisted by @meranom as beside this generous offer, he's equally selling a Compressor at the charitable price of 1900 bucks (nevertheless charging 11 bucks for shipping&#8230. Curious if he's also on the list for the 2016/2018 WUS Slava project, if yes, I would certainly signal it, even if I'm not sure anyone would really care over there&#8230;

A little sad for this project, but let's hope our watches arrive soon so we can share and enjoy the moment together.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Arizone said:


> Well, I know exactly who to blacklist in the future. At least the photos are nice.


Well I truly hope you can blacklist.

I really not sure why this placing a watch immediately on eBay makes me so angry.

Cheapens the whole idea of a project watch and frankly is beginning to discourage me from bothering with participating in this type of thing.
Sorry everyone, just venting.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

Frankly, I do not care. He is not speculating with matches and salt on the black market at the war time. Honest offer to someone with extra $1000.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Well I truly hope you can blacklist.
> 
> I really not sure why this placing a watch immediately on eBay makes me so angry.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you why it makes you angry,because of this guy's blatant profiteering attitude,his actions have denied someone else access to a great project watch at a sensible price that otherwise might have made their Russian collection even more enjoyable for them.


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

If someone wants to attempt to sell their Laika watch for a multiple of the original price then good luck to them.

My synthetic outrage is limited to manufacturing a raised eyebrow for a moment.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Aeterno said:


> If someone wants to attempt to sell their Laika watch for a multiple of the original price then good luck to them.
> 
> My synthetic outrage is limited to manufacturing a raised eyebrow for a moment.


I also think botox injections are a disgrace mate


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Did anyone out there use the Meranom Coupon code when you paid for you Laika watch?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Did anyone out there use the Meranom Coupon code when you paid for you Laika watch?


code typically can't be used on special projects


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Just a quick question, I made onto the waiting list but 15 people in front of me. Is there any chance that I will get one or do I have to buy it for $1000 off ebay? -_-

BR
christian


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

crc32 said:


> Just a quick question, I made onto the waiting list but 15 people in front of me. Is there any chance that I will get one or do I have to buy it for $1000 off ebay? -_-
> 
> BR
> christian


I need to check with Meranom on how many watches still remain.


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

BTW, inspired by this project I did a bit of research on this poor dog and bought a book called "Soviet Space Dogs", which is somewhere between weird, creepy and sad.


----------



## psco78 (Dec 26, 2014)

Here she is! The postal gods have been smiling on me with such a speedy delivery :-!.
Arrived yesterday, strapped it on my wrist today. Feels very comfortable and surely looks the part!
P.S. pardon the date, I never bother to set it anymore ;-)


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

I must left it to the last minute (been waiting to pay for this along with the WUS 2016 project watch), but now PAID for case #41. A very big thanks to Arizone and everyone else involved in this project.


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

psco78 said:


> Here she is! The postal gods have been smiling on me with such a speedy delivery :-!.
> Arrived yesterday, strapped it on my wrist today. Feels very comfortable and surely looks the part!
> P.S. pardon the date, I never bother to set it anymore ;-)


Received it today also and they surely came together with the same plane :-!

The photos don't do it justice and I didn't completely unpack as this will be a present for my father, a great (the greatest?  ) dogs lover and a very special person.

*However, I 'd say this simply must be the best looking, most coherent (100% in house production, price wise, etc) and iconic (subject and style implementation) modern Russian watch actually. 
*
*Thank you Arizone , the people at the Vostok factory, Meranom and you all for makeing it possible!

*


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Bostok said:


> Received it today also and they surely came together with the same plane :-!
> 
> The photos don't do it justice and I didn't completely unpack as this will be a present for my father, a great (the greatest?  ) dogs lover and a very special person.
> 
> ...


Just a handsome watch..It has all of the right elements of the 80s Vostoks that we love...Arizone you clearly know your stuff and I am very happy you stuck by you original idea. Many many thanks again.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Bostok said:


> Received it today also and they surely came together with the same plane :-!
> 
> The photos don't do it justice and I didn't completely unpack as this will be a present for my father, a great (the greatest?  ) dogs lover and a very special person.
> 
> ...


Just a handsome watch..It has all of the right elements of the 80s Vostoks that we love...Arizone you clearly know your stuff and I am very happy you stuck by you original idea. Many many thanks again.

oops double post.


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

Laika arrived this morning. Everything great including the watch, the packaging and a new style Vostok box with a clear lid.

Edit: After winding not ticking having a look at this later. Oh, my luck.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I had a similar issue with a brand new 710 I had meranom change the dial. I shook it gently, tapped it a bit, then starting thinking of offering it a trip back to motherland for repair, I shook violently twice with the full arm. I heard a nice "zooooiiiiiiinnnggggg", felt the spring unwinding and since then it works quite well. The movement has moved into a 420 case and hasn't quit my wrist for a week. I wouldn't advise you to do the same, but just for information.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

thewatchadude said:


> I had a similar issue with a brand new 710 I had meranom change the dial. I shook it gently, tapped it a bit, then starting thinking of offering it a trip back to motherland for repair, I shook violently twice with the full arm. I heard a nice "zooooiiiiiiinnnggggg", felt the spring unwinding and since then it works quite well. The movement has moved into a 420 case and hasn't quit my wrist for a week. I wouldn't advise you to do the same, but just for information.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Right, about this 🙂


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

joecool said:


>


This video is not too far from the truth actually.
As a boy I remember renting our first family television. On the day it arrived the installer connected the aerial (antenna) and power. We sat and waited for the valves to warm up and slowly a fuzzy disjointed picture began to show on the screen , the cables where checked and then the "Technician" set about slapping the sides and rear of the television before the picture became clear.
The children of my family were forbidden to touch this delicate instrument and we had to wait until my father returned home and and power up and slap this marvel of technology. I will add it worked every time!

Years later I remember watching a documentary on the demise of the British television manufacturing industry ,sure enough a excerpt from a sixties film of the industry in its heyday showed a conveyor with many TVs and lady "technicians" with small rubber mallets gently adjusting and fine tuning.

So yes give it a firm shake by all means...I certainly do...


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

Arizone said:


> I need to check with Meranom on how many watches still remain.


I'm way down the list too. Will info be posted here or do we get notified privately?


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Mine's blocked in Kazan for more than a week--no move of any sort since then. Come on Laïka, we all know you can go much farther than that!


----------



## XsiOn (Jan 4, 2017)

Mine is blocked on customs.... I will have to pay tax :-(


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Hurray! Some movement! It was apparently a tracking bug. My Laïka hadn't moved for some 10 days, then suddenly reappeared in Vnukovo directly from Kazan. It's still in Russia, but it's on a good way.
The funny thing is that it's been 16 days and it still in Russia, while the previous watch sent from Chistopol about 2 weeks before reached me in a total 12 days...


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Mine arrived recently, but I've been too busy to get any photos. I'll try to change that soon.

My overall take is that it's a beautiful and well-executed design. I had thought about changing the hands, but after seeing the complete unit in the flesh, I think I'll leave them as they are. 

Oh, and in my opinion, all the nit-picking about Laika's head/eyes was unwarranted. Laika's *entire* image is smaller than my pinky fingernail. Unless you're using a loupe, you won't notice any imperfections whatsoever.

Well done Arizone!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Just arrived home from work and had a look on the big screen. Is it me or is there something strange about Laikas eyes on the watch:-
> 
> View attachment 12952439
> 
> ...


Yes indeed that reminds, me lets take time to relive the absolute genius of comrade Taikes reply.



taike said:


> a haunting stare from the great beyond calculated to disturb the souls of the guilty


 A+ Classic.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

Got it. The watch is outstanding! Lug edges are bit sharp. Will try different band soon. But for now I am satisfied beyond expectations.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Got it. The watch is outstanding! Lug edges are bit sharp. Will try different band soon. But for now I am satisfied beyond expectations.
> View attachment 13036857


I kind of hate that I was the first one to respond in the thread that I had purchased mine, but will likely be one of the last to get it. However, it is good for me because when I have a watch coming, I am less likely to buy more watches!

I believe it has finally made it to New York. Shouldnt be too much longer to California. I am very excited about this one!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Laika's there ! I can't wait being home and unpacking it !



Just hope that the marking on the package is for custom purpose only...


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

This is a timely article which was just published today:

The Sad, Sad Story of Laika, the Space Dog, and Her One-Way Trip into Orbit

Incidentally, I finally got a chance to snap a few photos. I'll let them do all the talking.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## BowTiger (Jan 12, 2018)

So apparently I made the list... Was showing 9 on the wait list, but received an email today from the project manager with links to purchase. I'm excited and I showed it to my wife (neglected to tell her I wait listed because I didn't expect to make it) and she loves the watch and got teary eyed when I told the story.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

BowTiger said:


> So apparently I made the list... Was showing 9 on the wait list, but received an email today from the project manager with links to purchase. I'm excited and I showed it to my wife (neglected to tell her I wait listed because I didn't expect to make it) and she loves the watch and got teary eyed when I told the story.


Congrats on the watch, glad to see someone else enjoying it!
I gave up my reservation spot for the watch because someone else would probably get more enjoyment out of it (and I recently have purchased too many watches) :-d


----------



## BowTiger (Jan 12, 2018)

24h said:


> Congrats on the watch, glad to see someone else enjoying it!
> I gave up my reservation spot for the watch because someone else would probably get more enjoyment out of it (and I recently have purchased too many watches) :-d


I should have made it clear, showed her pics, I just made the purchase after getting the notification email that I made the main list today. It's still in Russia...... haha


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

BowTiger said:


> I should have made it clear, showed her pics, I just made the purchase after getting the notification email that I made the main list today. It's still in Russia...... haha


I'm currently waiting for one of my watches to come back from a warranty repair in Russia.
I can't stand waiting another 3-4 weeks...most likely it will take longer :-(


----------



## BowTiger (Jan 12, 2018)

24h said:


> I'm currently waiting for one of my watches to come back from a warranty repair in Russia.
> I can't stand waiting another 3-4 weeks...most likely it will take longer :-(


My 2016 WUS watch in the other thread just cleared Russian outbound customs today... so hopefully a couple more weeks at most.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

mroatman said:


> Incidentally, I finally got a chance to snap a few photos. I'll let them do all the talking.


Excellent photos. thanks for that Dash.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb17mlb (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi all! New collector and just got my first Russian Vostok 2 week’s ago. I stumbled on this thread and absolutely LOVE this watch. Who do I contact to get on a list??!

Thanks for the response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Paid & Shipped!

Thankfully i made it on the list


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

It's here!!! Maybe the first (and only) one in California. Thanks for all the hard work, I am super excited and love this watch!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

To give closure on this project I wanted to thank everyone here who participated. While I have seen other projects provide the organizer with a free copy of the watch in return for their hard work, I never asked for this nor planned for it. To my surprise Dmitry had offered to send me my watch for free regardless. I accepted, however I never wished to profit off this project or the tragedy of Laika, so I have donated $115, the price of my watch, to the Luv of Dogz Fund, a rescue in Scottsdale, Arizona, just as Laika was a stray pulled off the streets of Moscow. This accounts for about $2 from each of you who participated. This is a small sum, but knowing the owners of the rescue, and having three of my parent's dogs being adopted from them, I know it will be gratefully received. Everyone is welcome to donate any additional amount if they are able, or give to their own local rescue as well.

Luv of Dogz Fund Inc. - advocacy and resources for rescued, abandoned, and homeless dogs

Reservations are closed, and the last few remaining watches will be put on open sale soon.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Arizone said:


> To give closure on this project I wanted to thank everyone here who participated. While I have seen other projects provide the organizer with a free copy of the watch in return for their hard work, I never asked for this nor planned for it. To my surprise Dmitry had offered to send me my watch for free regardless. I accepted, however I never wished to profit off this project or the tragedy of Laika, so I have donated $115, the price of my watch, to the Luv of Dogz Fund, a rescue in Scottsdale, Arizona, just as Laika was a stray pulled off the streets of Moscow. This accounts for about $2 from each of you who participated. This is a small sum, but knowing the owners of the rescue, and having three of my parent's dogs being adopted from them, I know it will be gratefully received. Everyone is welcome to donate any additional amount if they are able, or give to their own local rescue as well.
> Luv of Dogz Fund Inc. - advocacy and resources for rescued, abandoned, and homeless dogs
> Reservations are closed, and the last few remaining watches will be put on open sale soon.


God, I'm such a sap, this tore me up. Just donated and hope others will as well.

Thank you, Arizone, for the time and effort it took to organize one of the most efficient and drama-free projects in the history of project watches. It's really hard to envision a better outcome.

Congratulations on a job truly well done.


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Laika has landed in Austria!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

crc32 said:


> Laika has landed in Austria!


I'm not one to usually care about straps much, but that one is gorgeous and a perfect fit 👌

Fantastic photos!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

That is such a nice thing to do Arizone, thank you.


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

mroatman said:


> I'm not one to usually care about straps much, but that one is gorgeous and a perfect fit &#55357;&#56396;
> 
> Fantastic photos!


Thanks! It's a Birkenstock "Camel" (Made of Bison Leather).

https://www.ebay.de/itm/152830580722?clk_rvr_id=1515299267513&rmvSB=true


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Arizone said:


> To give closure on this project I wanted to thank everyone here who participated. While I have seen other projects provide the organizer with a free copy of the watch in return for their hard work, I never asked for this nor planned for it. To my surprise Dmitry had offered to send me my watch for free regardless. I accepted, however I never wished to profit off this project or the tragedy of Laika, so I have donated $115, the price of my watch, to the Luv of Dogz Fund, a rescue in Scottsdale, Arizona, just as Laika was a stray pulled off the streets of Moscow. This accounts for about $2 from each of you who participated. This is a small sum, but knowing the owners of the rescue, and having three of my parent's dogs being adopted from them, I know it will be gratefully received. Everyone is welcome to donate any additional amount if they are able, or give to their own local rescue as well.
> 
> Luv of Dogz Fund Inc. - advocacy and resources for rescued, abandoned, and homeless dogs
> 
> Reservations are closed, and the last few remaining watches will be put on open sale soon.


Such a nice gesture. All these rescue places need as much help as possible. We donate every month to the RSPCA , guide dogs and Rottweiler in Need where our Millie came from. I hope others join .


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Very nice gesture. About 30 centimeters from me, there is about 30 kilograms of rescue dog (from Romania) sleeping.

I raise my hat to you, Sir.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Looks like some surplus Laika watches have been listed on Meranom!
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se...html?utm_source=WatchuSeek&utm_campaign=Laika

Edit: Sold out!


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

For those that missed out, some available on Meranom now. I just bought one as well 

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se...=Facebook&utm_medium=Video&utm_campaign=Laika


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ordered a Laika commemorative Vostok 020 from Meranom, I was "Last Second Lucky"


----------



## mlb17mlb (Apr 9, 2018)

ronie88 said:


> Ordered a Laika commemorative Vostok 020 from Meranom, I was "Last Second Lucky"


Laika arrived to Virginia. I just wanted to say thanks for putting this together. It is a beautiful watch and as a proud dog lover / dog Mom I am proud to wear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

My sweet friend has finally arrived in her forever home


----------

